# Common Eastern froglet caresheets?



## Geckogod (Nov 17, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone owns Eastern froglets and has the proper care info for them, and if in Sydney if they breed them so I could buy some next year?

Thanks in advance Geckogod


----------



## Geckogod (Nov 19, 2009)

Bump


----------

